# Wrestlemania traditions that should return???



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

1 night Wrestlemania with it being at max a 4 hour show. Not everyone “deserves” to be on the card. You either have a hot feud going or you don’t get on the card.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Old school ring cart entrances
WrestleMania's number


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

AliFrazier100 said:


> Old school ring cart entrances
> WrestleMania's number


They are on the promotional poster for Wrestlemania 40, so hopefully thats a sign their returning fulltime.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wrestlemania at MSG every 10 years


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Big, once in a lifetime matches.

Every wrestlemania should have a "Hogan vs Warrior" type match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AliFrazier100 said:


> Old school ring cart entrances
> WrestleMania's number


I miss those ring cart entrances, felt so prestigious.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

How they used to do it back in the day for the Main Event when the Superstars that was in it walking out to the ring from backstage


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Scholes18 said:


> 1 night Wrestlemania with it being at max a 4 hour show. Not everyone “deserves” to be on the card. You either have a hot feud going or you don’t get on the card.


This pretty much sums it up


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

id say go back to having a 3 hour card.

also go back to...

no more MITB
no more Battle Royals


----------



## doctordoom212 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

1. Single night (although WWE is more likely to go to three nights than scale back to 1)
2. Traditional Jim Johnston WrestleMania theme
3. Ring carts
4. WrestleMania as a numbered PPV
5. One more Jesse Ventura appearance
6. MSG show every ten years
7. Alternatively, the WM theme from 9-12
8. No more “hosts”


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Kane chokeslams Pete Rose


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cindy Lauper


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

CivilMan61 said:


> Kane chokeslams Pete Rose


More likely to see Pete Davidson these days I feel


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The only 2 things that I actually care about are WM being when the MITB match happens, and in general, the WM matches being big matches that you don't see all year round.

I know storytelling styles have changed over the years, but you aren't going to get me excited over (for example) Seth V Riddle, when I've seen the match a dozen time in the last 12 months. We didn't get Austin V The Rock over and over again until we were bored out of our minds. It was special every time. To be fair, the way they're building to Roman's WM match is a good example of doing it right.

The 2 nights is fine with me, as long as each night only goes 3-4 hours.
I don't need the Battle Royale matches, shoe-horned in just to get the undercard on the show, and having a pointless prize that means nothing. Cut the matches and each night can be a half hour shorter.

And yeah, I agree with the RAW and SmackDown being dubbed "Wrestlemania RAW" and "Wrestlemania SmackDown" absolutely sucks. It sucks for the talent who are expected to accept that appearing on a normal weekly TV episode is somehow elevated to WM status ... and it sucks for us because it basically enlarges the WM card even further, with less and less interesting matches we're expected to watch.

Bottom line, build stories well for the people having the attraction matches. Put your best talent into the multi-person matches like MITB and Tag Team bouts and stop trying to make it a weekend of 20 hours of wrestling.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

THE_OD said:


> Big, once in a lifetime matches.
> 
> Every wrestlemania should have a "Hogan vs Warrior" type match.


Kinda hard with the part timers getting old af and the lack of current day star power tbh. 

Maybe if they did an AEW crossover here and there, but other than that don't expect many big profile matches like that to happen often.


----------

